# Angolo fiorito



## douteux

Sto cercando un nome accattivante in francese per una struttura ricettiva montana nella quale ogni camera è dedicata a un fiore. La casetta è localizzata in un angolo fiorito. Cosa ne pensate di "Au coin fleuri"?


----------



## Corsicum

En attendant d’autres proposition plus pertinentes :
*Florilége* _: __Recueil de textes littéraires choisis._C’est un peu hors sujet, cela concerne la littérature, mais l’étymologie concerne les fleurs : 
lat. class. _florilegus_ « qui choisit les fleurs » (de _flos _« fleur » et _legere_ « cueillir, choisir »). http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/florilege
*Florescence : *http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/florescence


----------



## coeurdenids

Prova questo:   _le coin fleurissant_


----------



## douteux

C'était plutôt "coin" qui ne me rassûrait pas trop ... avez-vous des façons plus belles pour traduire "angolo", "cantuccio", "contrada", "scorcio di villaggio" ...?


----------



## Necsus

Forse 'un endroit'?


----------



## coeurdenids

Invece di "coin" e tutt'altri, perche non "_la voie fleurissante_", "_la place fleurissante_", "_un bistro fleurissant_", "_le palais fleurissant_" che sono meno letterale.


----------



## douteux

Come tradurreste invece "Au coin fleuri" perché non diventi "All'angolo fiorito" che è molto riduttivo rispetto all'idea che ne viene data in francese?


----------



## itka

cœurdenids, la parola "fleurissant(e)" è da evitare quì.
Non suona per niente francese ed è piuttosto brutta...



> Come tradurreste invece "Au coin fleuri" perché non diventi "All'angolo fiorito"


"Au Coin Fleuri" significa "Dall'Angolo Fiorito".


----------



## nestore

Je crois que cœurdenids voulait dire: fl*o*rissant(e).

Qu'en pensez-vous de: *(A l'ombre) des chambres en fleurs *(petit clin d'œil littéraire), ou bien: *Les chambres en fleurs* ? 


Nestore


----------



## itka

nestore said:


> Je crois que cœurdenids voulait dire: fl*o*rissant(e).
> Non, je ne crois pas.
> "Florissante" ne s'emploie qu'au sens figuré. (une affaire florissante = une affaire qui marche bien). Ce serait encore pire ici !
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous de: *(A l'ombre) des chambres en fleurs *(petit clin d'œil littéraire), ou bien: *Les chambres en fleurs* ?
> Moi, je trouve ça très joli !
> Peut-être pas avec "A l'ombre" parce que les touristes doivent rechercher plutôt le soleil et que beaucoup d'entre eux ne comprendraient pas cette "ombre" !
> 
> Nestore


----------



## Nicomon

Mon petit effort tardif... 

J'aime beaucoup _À l'ombre des chambres_ _en fleurs_ , mais _Les chambres en fleurs_, sans _ombre _devant, me parle un peu moins.

Que dites-vous de mots comme _havre_, ou _oasis_, dans ces sens :


> Refuge où l’on trouve le calme. Havre de paix.
> [Figuré]Lieu ou moment qui procure un sentiment agréable. La campagne est une oasis de paix.


 
_L'oasis en fleurs? Le havre fleuri? _Ou pour rigoler - sur le modèle de _floralies_ (exposition florale) - il me venait :_ Les floralits_ 

Pour la publicité de l'endroit, tu pourrais peut-être parler d'un _bouquet de chambres? _

Bof, rien de génial, tout ça.  Mais j'espère que cela inspirera d'autres idées... à moins que tu aies déjà trouvé le nom idéal.


----------



## douteux

Je suis toujours plus convaincu qu'il me faut abbandoner l'idée du "coin" et me concentrer sur " le/a ... des fleurs", "au ... des fleurs", "les fleurs ...", "aux fleurs ...", ... mais il me manque quelque chose d'y mettre ensembre :-(


----------



## Nicomon

Idées en vrac... toujours rien de génial... dans l'espoir dans inspirer d'autres 

- _Sous un ciel de fleurs?_ 
- _L'arc en fleurs?_ 
- _Fleurs en fugue? _  (fugue, dans le sens d'escapade) 
- _L'escale fleurie /florale _ (pour la rime)

Il y a les trucs comme  _Au paradis des fleurs_ ... mais bon, c'est très cliché.


----------



## douteux

Existent-ils des termes en langage familier, pour dire "zone", "contrée", "coin de village"?


----------



## Corsicum

Désolé...sans rapport avec « le coin » ...si il y a une petite place ?
Un lieu convivial du village, comme en Italien : la placette… garder en Français "*la piazetta.."*
Place de petites dimensions, favorisant les relations de voisinage (en italien: _piazetta_)`` (_Lang. fr._, 1980 [1973], p.74).
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/placette
Ou : le petit hameau, le pâté de maisons


----------



## Nicomon

Salut douteux,

- Il me vient _patelin_
- _Coin de pays _(plutôt que de village)
- Il y aurait aussi _hameau_ (qui est un groupe isolé de maisons à la campagne)... mais ce n'est peut-être pas ce que tu cherches.
- _Canton _est vieilli, dans le sens qui suit, mais bon, moi il me plait :


> Vieilli et littér. Certaine étendue de pays. Endroit, lieu, région :
> 2. Il y avait un berger qui gardait les chamelles d'un village aux bords de ce lac, dans un canton désert et inhabité de cette haute montagne.



- En langage soutenu, il y aurait _ciel/cieux_ ou _climats_ dans ces sens


> [Considéré par rapport aux lieux qu'il couvre] Pays, région. Sous le ciel méditerranéen. Dans les régions méditerranéennes. Sous d'autres cieux. En d'autres pays :
> 15. Fatigué de la vie monotone du pays où il est né, ce jeune inconstant va demander à un autre ciel, à d'autres climats, des impressions nouvelles; mais bientôt il revoit en imagination les lieux où l'appellent ses premières habitudes.



Pour Angolo fiorito, que penses-tu de _*Sous des cieux fleuris/en fleurs?*_ Humm... c'est peut-être un peu "cucul la praline" 

Note : les citations sont tirées du TLFI

*Edit :* je n'avais pas vu la réponse de Corsicum.   Contente d'y voir aussi le mot « hameau »


----------



## douteux

Qu'en pensez-vous de "Les petites fleurs"?


----------



## douteux

J'aurais maintenant pensé à la dénomination "Aux Fleurs des Alpes". Merci de vos considérations.


----------

